
Why i've quit Twitter - robvdlv
http://hintjens.com/blog:114
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Perhaps the author of that should have quit reddit first, or at least before
making this disastrous AMA:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4c27ss/im_pieter_hint...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4c27ss/im_pieter_hintjens_and_im_here_to_discuss/)

And in particular this grossness (tw: rape, abuse, reddit)
[https://np.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4c27ss/im_pieter_hintj...](https://np.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4c27ss/im_pieter_hintjens_and_im_here_to_discuss/)

He'll hunt you as long as you run. I guess that's why he's hunting you, and it
probably annoys him at some level. You need to learn to conquer your fear and
stop running, confront him with patience and a smile, deflect his attacks,
regain control, and then wait for him to leave. I've tried to explain this in
detail. The book is free so take a look online and see if it resonates.

------
commentzorro
I found the source to be too long for one file. The author should have broken
this up into smaller units. A bit of refactoring and maybe reuse of common
elements would help.

------
jincheker
Good title to get traffic, but bad article to explain things

